# Wicd cannot connect

## Ryba

Hi guys,

i cannot connect to wireless network using wicd, but i can connect manually using iwconfig. my network is unsecured (just temporaily), so it's not validation problem. i never had any problem on other distros before so i have no idea what could be wrong. I am using b43 driver if it does matter

I'd be really thankfull if someone helped me with this problem.

----------

## Hypnos

To have a chance to see what's wrong,

1) Run wicd from the commandline

2) Enable debug mode (in preferences, under "Advanced Settings")

BTW, are you running the latest wicd in Portage, version 1.7.2.4-r1 ?

----------

## Ryba

yeah, it's 1.7.2.4-r1, and it starts to annoy me

i'm not sure if it is how it should be, but stopping wicd was not enough to run wicd -f, i had to kill process that owned /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid

wicd -f prints something like this

```
Starting automatic reconnect process

dhcpcd[8436]: open_control: Connection refused

dhcpcd[8436]: dhcpcd not running

dev: Host name lookup failure

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
```

but it connects now, and it disconnects after random time. Wicd-curses tells me that it's connected while it isn't.

----------

## Hypnos

When it disconnects, what does dmesg say?

BTW, you aren't running wicd simultaneously with another network managements service, like manual wpa_supplicant or NetworkManager?

----------

## Ryba

here are few last lines of dmesg, propably more then just last disconnect:

```
[43727.511588] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)

[43729.624698] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[43729.934817] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[43729.935595] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[43730.573593] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)

[43732.687264] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[43734.952810] wlan0: authenticate with 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac

[43734.955988] wlan0: send auth to 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (try 1/3)

[43734.958090] wlan0: authenticated

[43734.958249] b43 ssb0:0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

[43734.959472] wlan0: associate with 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (try 1/3)

[43734.962236] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

[43734.966089] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[43734.966217] wlan0: associated

[43735.166691] wlan0: deauthenticating from 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac by local choice (reason=3)

[43735.179308] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[43735.238097] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[43735.238131] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[43735.238162] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[43735.238164] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[43735.238194] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[43735.238196] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[43735.238226] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[43735.619509] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)

[43737.729598] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[43738.032255] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[43738.033678] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[43738.806117] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)

[43740.923090] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[43743.124750] wlan0: authenticate with 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac

[43743.127836] wlan0: send auth to 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (try 1/3)

[43743.129805] wlan0: authenticated

[43743.129935] b43 ssb0:0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

[43743.131223] wlan0: associate with 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (try 1/3)

[43743.133501] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

[43743.137579] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[43743.138379] wlan0: associated

[44073.955124] ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP 74:ea:3a:a2:fb:ac after 500ms, disconnecting.

[44073.963859] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[44073.996269] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[44073.996302] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[44073.996333] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[44073.996364] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[44073.996366] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[44073.996396] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[44073.996398] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[44078.690942] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)

[44080.852003] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[44081.125202] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

[44081.125464] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
```

also, after connecting i started to ping google. after 99 pings i had

ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available

not sure if it's related

edit: i have NetworkManager installed but i don't use it.

----------

## Hypnos

Based on this, are you running your access point in 802.11n mode or 802.11g?  If the former, try setting it to 802.11g and see how it behaves.

Looking at your dmesg output, it's not a wicd problem, but some miscommunication between your device and the AP (e.g., timed out probe).

----------

## Ryba

not really sure it it's what you mean, but i have 802.11b, 802.11g and 802.11b+g modes, i tried g and b+g, both doesnt work. and now i again fail to connect even for a short time, and i still have no buffer space problem.

----------

## Hypnos

 *Quote:*   

> edit: i have NetworkManager installed but i don't use it.

 

I presume the daemon is shut down, otherwise it could conflict with the wicd daemon.

When you connect manually, do you use dhcpcd or dhclient?

Per this Arch thread, you can try using dhclient instead of dhcpcd to see if it works.

----------

## Ryba

i connect like this:

iwconfig wlan0 essid Aquarium

so i guess i use neither

i have no such file as /etc/conf.d/netcfg, should i create it adding that 1 line?

----------

## Hypnos

Wait, you associate with the access point using iwconfig, but how do you get an IP address?  You must be using something like dhcpcd or dhclient .

----------

## Ryba

then i propably use dhcpcd, cause i even don't have dhclient, i'll try with dhclient as soon as it installs

----------

## Hypnos

I'm confused -- if you are configuring the network manually, don't you have to also manually invoke dhcpcd?

Or do you have an old dhcpcd instance running as a daemon?  If so, you must kill this before testing wicd.

----------

## Ryba

looks like killing dhcpcd solved problem, it seems, i shouldn't have dhcpcd on default runlevel

it works for both encypted and unencrypted network, but i'll be 100% sure tomorrow, when i try to connect to one specific network

if i tell wicd to use dhclient instead of dhcpcd then it doesn't work

and i still have issue with no buffer space avaliable

----------

## Hypnos

Yup, dhcpcd counts as a network service that can conflict with wicd.

 *Ryba wrote:*   

> and i still have issue with no buffer space avaliable

 

That sounds like a hardware problem -- faulty connection with the router, bad MTU value, etc.

A bad MTU value can be adjusted using ifconfig .

BTW, what laptop model are you using?  If you Google for that you may find other people with the same problem, just as I found a few links searching for b34 .

----------

## Ryba

my wireless card is BCM4312, so it's the same problem, you linked me but dhclient doesnt connect properly, i have to use dhcpcd. I could try using wl driver instead of b43, but it causes panic on kernels >= 3.6.1 so it's not the best solution

----------

## Hypnos

Multiple people seem to be having problems with Broadcom chips recently, for example.

----------

## Ryba

i tried with wl driver. wicd fails at "obtaining ip address"

----------

